# Suppression partition BootCamp impossible



## alex__1 (15 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Voici mon soucis, j'ai récemment crée une partition pour installer Windows sur mon mac mais je souhaite maintenant la supprimer, or, par l'assistant Bootcamp c'est impossible,


```
pc43 (alexis)  ~
>>> diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         180.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         70.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +70.7 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +180.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            43.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
```

La partition que je souhaite supprimer est celle qui fait 70 Go (Container disk1)

En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *alex
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime le *Conteneur* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard) > supprime la partition du bas > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage intégral qui aura été retourné.


----------



## alex__1 (16 Octobre 2019)

Salut, je te remercie grandement ça a fonctionné


```
pc43 (alexis)  ~
>>> diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            43.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Petite autre question, es ce que tu saurais pourquoi mon hostname change quand je suis connecté sur mon wifi ? (1er connecté / 2è non connecté)


```
pc43 (alexis)  ~
>>> hostname
pc43.home
pc43 (alexis)  ~
>>> hostname
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexis.local
```

Est-il possible d'empêcher le changement quand je me connecte sur mon wifi ?

Et enfin, y'a-t-il un moyen de créer facilement un fichier .txt depuis le finder ?

En te remerciant d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Content pour toi !

Passe les commande (séparément) :

```
scutil --get ComputerName
scutil --get LocalHostName
scutil --get HostName
```


qui affichent les 3 noms du Mac : pour le Finder > pour le réseau > pour le *terminal*

Poste les retours.


----------



## alex__1 (16 Octobre 2019)

Voici le résultat :


```
pc43 (alexis)  ~
 >>> scutil --get ComputerName
MacBook Pro de Alexis
pc43 (alexis)  ~
 >>> scutil --get LocalHostName
MacBook-Pro-de-Alexis
pc43 (alexis)  ~
 >>> scutil --get HostName
HostName: not set
pc43 (alexis)  ~
 >>> hostname
pc43.home
```


----------



## alex__1 (16 Octobre 2019)

J'ai fait un :


```
scutil --set HostName MacBook-Pro-de-Alexis
```

C'est bon j'ai bien le bon hote dans mon terminal  

Du coup ma dernière question que tu as pas dû voir tout a l'heure, existe-t-il un moyen rapide de créer des fichiers .txt depuis le finder ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Effectivement : le *HostName* n'était pas déterminé - ce que tu as fait.

- le Finder ne permet pas nativement de créer des fichiers *.txt* - Pathfinder oui.​


----------



## alex__1 (16 Octobre 2019)

Super je te remercie sincèrement pour le temps que tu m'as accordé !

Bonne soirée


----------

